# First batch of Azureus Eggs



## MandysMaze (Oct 16, 2010)

Newbie with eggs, so any help/advice would be great! I was out of state for about 6 days and came back to these: 









They were wriggling when I pulled them, but now they are really still. Should I be worried? I checked their temp this morning and it was 71* in the tupperware enclosure. Is this too cold? Could it be that they are not moving from being too cool? 

I am misting as needed to keep it moist with tadpole tea. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

they wont move much, unless startled. 71 should be ok, mine are kept at about that temp and they morph in to tads in about 3 weeks.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

they look good I wouldnt worry about them not moving much they wont until they come out of the sac. 71 degrees sounds good as well mine stays between 70-75


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

congrats!

How old is your pair of azureus?


----------



## MandysMaze (Oct 16, 2010)

I believe they are about 2 years old.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g55fkm


----------



## MandysMaze (Oct 16, 2010)

So this is what they look like today-which to my best guess they are 10 days old? 

I am positive the egg at the very top is not viable, but I read different things and left it. I also read to seperate them and not to seperate them. Conflicting info all over the internet-so I was as careful as I could be. 

I am just misting them, but how "wet" should they be? The container I have the lid in has beads of condensation, but the eggs on the lid, I am just misting slightly.

I want these little guys to make it!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Keep them just wet enough that they are in a bit of water, but not submerged. Personally I pull bad eggs out of a group if I can. I have found I can blot them up easily with some hemostats/forceps and a generic tissue/paper towel/toilet paper.


----------



## Herphappy12 (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## MandysMaze (Oct 16, 2010)

Day 14: Do you suppose that top one is breaking out? Is it ok to leave them all in there until I can move all of them to their cups or should I move them as they break out?

Thanks..again! LOL


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep looks like you got a hatchie there. I usually pull them out when I find them. I try and look at them everyday to check on them but I have forgotten for a few days and everything seemed to turn out ok


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Yup, your top right one hatched. Put him in the water as soon as you can. Since this is your first batch I'm not sure if you know or have read this yet, but do not keep Azureus tads together. I decided to try that, I lost one and had to seperate them do to some not getting enough food. They will start to get a triangular shape to them if they are not getting enough food.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

They might also eat each other.


----------



## MandysMaze (Oct 16, 2010)

I have them separated in individual cups. I had read that they may eat each other and we can't have that! Being the newbie that I am-I went to get the one that was hatched and sucked up his buddy also. Josh told me that he should be fine but to go ahead and put him in water asap. They are swimming around happily!


----------

